
LzLabs launches product to move mainframe COBOL code to Linux cloud - CrankyBear
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/05/lzlabs-launches-product-to-move-mainframe-cobol-code-to-linux-cloud/
======
tammer
This is a great space to be in. Contrary to even the tone of the article,
mainframes are still widely in use across a huge number of industries.
Typically in industries slow to adopt major changes - but we're at a moment
where the COBOL skill shortage combined with increasing hardware costs is
starting to make these machines untenable for even the largest institutions
with the most inertia.

------
Sarki
Having watched the video this seems like something one could achieve with
GNUCobol, mainframe modules ported to the hardware of your choice and using
some frosting made of nodejs/<insert hype web tech>. Why don't I feel
enthusiastic?

